# S.E. IA - 1983 K20 w/ Meyer Plow



## William B. (Jul 22, 2004)

Putting my K20 up for sale. Looking for a late 90s early 2000s 3/4ton.

https://ottumwa.craigslist.org/cto/d/mount-pleasant-1983-k20-snow-plow/6944516260.html


----------

